# 40 mile loop out of Healdsburg?



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Friend and I are intermediate working on advance riding and looking to do a 30-40 mile loop out of Healdsburg.

We love Dry Creek, but not long enough loop.

Suggestions how to avoid high traffic areas to get this mileage in?


----------



## Centurion_ (Oct 14, 2011)

Two Laps?


----------



## fogman (Mar 6, 2008)

duffin said:


> Friend and I are intermediate working on advance riding and looking to do a 30-40 mile loop out of Healdsburg.
> 
> We love Dry Creek, but not long enough loop.
> 
> Suggestions how to avoid high traffic areas to get this mileage in?


Why not head up to Rockpile Road to the north? Out & back .. turn around when the burn is too much. Or take a spin down Westside to Sweetwater Springs. Up and over to Guerneville for a snack and then return. The pavement leaves a bit to be desired. Quiet though. The first part of the Geysers Loop CCW via 128 and Red Winery road is a beast. Sooner or later, you will want to get in some vertical


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Try an out and back up Pine Flat Road a couple times with a stop for food at Jim Town. (you will have earned it)

+1 on the Sweetwater to Guerneville and back.


----------



## chezcyclist (Aug 12, 2012)

*Do Alexander Valley... Geyserville*

We ride Sonoma County a lot, and you can go for a ways out in Alexander Valley then do Dry Creek. Dry Creek has some tough roads, bad traffic, so we don't do it often, I must admit. I'm working with the Tour de Fuzz in Sept and it goes up thru Healdsburg up to Geyserville (i.e. thru Alexander Valley) and to Lake Sonoma. Check out the routes on the website -- it might give you some ideas! Healdsburg incl. Alexander Valley & Geyserville is a great ride and not too much traffic in Alexander Valley -- and has the iconic Jimtown store as a lunch stop.


----------

